# New iPad YouTube app help



## Kevin39 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi 

**** can anyone please help me with this? it seems to me this is happen more and more to me and i do not know way.when trying to play a youtube video on the new ipad youtube app i get this.you do not have permission to assess the requested resource. can anyone tell me why and is there a fix to this?
*
thank you for anyone help this


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I've seen this happen on the Mac also and I BELIEVE the issue is related to some videos from youtube not being available in a usable format for HTML5. (aka, only Flash version)

You could also try going to the same page in Safari on the iPad.
(I find the Youtube mobile web access nicer anyways and add that page as a Home button to the iPad)


----------



## oguzd (Aug 5, 2012)

check your restrictions
restart your device
restart youtube app
create a youtube account and sign in

source: http://appletoolbox.com/2012/07/you...n-to-access-the-requested-resource-error-fix/


----------

